# Possible to upgrade from Roamio Pro to Bolt?



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm currently using a Roamio Pro but we don't really need six tuners (I don't think) and I'd love to upgrade to the new Bolt for the increased speed and better Plex application.

My current Roamio Pro has lifetime service so is my only option to sell the existing box (on eBay?) and then buy a new Bolt?


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes you can as you highlight you lose a couple of tuners. 
There is some coming soon functionality on stream outside the home. 
Hulu app is not there yet. 
And the biggie is lifetime is $600 with no loyalty discount. Otherwise $150 year from year 2 onward.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

May I ask why are you looking to move to a Bolt now?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HobokenSkier said:


> Yes you can as you highlight you lose a couple of tuners.
> There is some coming soon functionality on stream outside the home.
> Amazon app is not there yet.
> And the biggie is lifetime is $600 with no loyalty discount. Otherwise $150 year from year 2 onward.


Whats wrong with the Amazon app? I used it on the Bolt the first week it was out.


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Well, I really would like Plex in 1080p and the faster UI speed (Netflix, YouTube).

However, I probably won't end up upgrading just yet because of the aggravation of selling my existing box.

I do have a dedicated HTPC running Kodi (formerly XBMC) but I'd love to have everything integration into a single device. I'm not sure if I would do that because Kodi supports every format possible including DTS-HD passthrough, etc.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> Whats wrong with the Amazon app? I used it on the Bolt the first week it was out.


Sorry Hulu. Updated original post.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MLB app is also missing, if you're a baseball guy.

Also biggest HDD you can get without upgrading yourself is 1TB, compared to your Pro's 3TB.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Why do you need Plex when pyTivo will play 1080p on your current Roamio?

And is Netflix really that slow on your Roamio that it's worth nearly $1000 to upgrade? It would be far cheaper to just pick up a Roku 4 and a universal remote to make source switching seamless. Netflix runs perfectly fine on my Roamio.


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Doesn't pyTivo have file size and other limitations, or am I thinking about something else? (or does it not stream videos? I'm getting Streambaby and pyTivo confused I think)


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm going to buy one next week to replace my Roamio Basic for 4K streaming of 24p content output at 24Hz (not available on Roku 4, which still outputs everything at 60Hz). I don't use Hulu on TiVo anyway, due to its antiquated UI; hopefully when it appears it will have the new common Hulu UI. 

I have a buddy who's an SWE at TiVo who got me my last couple of TiVos at a discount using his "Friends and Family" employee perk, but he checked and was told that it'll be a few months before he can get one that way so I'm going to just order one at full price.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

sofakng said:


> Doesn't pyTivo have file size and other limitations, or am I thinking about something else? (or does it not stream videos? I'm getting Streambaby and pyTivo confused I think)


If it does, I haven't run into them yet (I've played files over 10GB). Works fine for me. I'm not familiar with Streambaby. I just know that I dislike Plex immensely since it transcodes (ruins) just about everything.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Having both a Roamio Pro and a Bolt (for sale) in currently in my possession, I have to say at least to me that the Bolt seems more like a downgrade. Yes, it's significantly speedier and has 4K capability but the fact that it is a piece of over-priced crap physically mitigates the differences. Also, I do not like the new Tivo interface. The colors helps make the Bolt menus looks flat, dull and uninteresting. 

I would say the Bolt would a good choice for casual TV viewers new to Tivo and maybe to Roamio Basic owners who really want 4K now. Everybody else should wait until next year to see what the Bolt POlus/Pro looks like IMO.


----------

